# Looking for a pre-emergent for a wooded hillside



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

About 1 acre of my property is a natural wooded hillside. I'd like to try and prevent weeds and other seeds like tulip poplar from germinating this year. Looking for my best options, I'm good with granular or spray... whatever may be the most effective. Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I have been told that Prodiamine (Barricade) is typically the longest lasting and most cost effective. It is class 3, a mitosis inhibitor, and presents with thickened roots, and swollen stems/brittle stems. The plants become severely stunted and give an appearance of suffering from drought symptoms.


----------

